# Motor paso a paso



## Mer (Oct 27, 2006)

Hola a todos.
Soy una chica que empieza con su proyecto fin de carrera y está algo perdida y desorientada. Necesito información sobre motores paso a paso. La cuestión es que necesito montar un motor paso a paso para poder controlar la velocidad de un motor hidráulico, y no se muy bien por donde empezar, alguien me puede echar una mano? Ya se que la cuestión es demasiado genérica pero, como ya he dicho, no se por donde empezar. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Aristides (Oct 27, 2006)

En el experimento #26 del PDF que está en esta dirección, encontrarás un ejemplo explicado:

http://www.parallax.com/dl/docs/books/StampworksSpanish.pdf


----------



## Mer (Oct 30, 2006)

Según tengo entendido, el número de pasos es función del ángulo que gire, ¿no? Mi duda es: ¿cómo sé qué ángulo necesito? 
Mi motor tiene que dar 20 vueltas y la verdad, no se qué hacer


----------



## Aristides (Oct 30, 2006)

Los grados en que gire el motor por cada paso, depente de cada modelo de motor en particular, en el caso que no tenga una etiqueta que lo indique, podés hacer una rutina que lo haga avanzar una determinada cantida de pasos y medir el ángulo que giró.


----------



## Mer (Oct 30, 2006)

Muchas gracias por la información.


----------



## ericbg2 (Nov 17, 2006)

amiga de todas formas ya que estas interesado en este tema de los motores te recomiendo este tutorial que me fue de mucha ayuda en mi epoca de estudiante fue escrito y publicado en su pagina de internet por el señor luis rueda, es muy practico para comenzar de cero en este tema.


----------



## Mer (Nov 21, 2006)

Muchísimas gracias por la ayuda, toda aportación es bienvenida.


----------



## ELCHAVO (Nov 22, 2006)

Los motores paso a paso son faciles de manejar asi que no te asustes (((bueno si no usas la tecnica microstepping)))

los motores PAP giran de acuerdo al numero de pasos que tenga el motor por cada giro.
asi que es muy facil saber cuantos grados gira tu motor porque tu lo puedes medir !.

para hacerlo mover para la derecha o izquierda pues es mediante una combinacion de voltajes DC acorde a las entradas del motor.

Tienes que tener en cuenta EL TORQUE del motor relacionado con la velocidad que lo vas a usar, pues por lo general los motores PAP entre mas rapido giren menor fuerza tienen o menor torque y viceverza. Imagino que usas un reductor.


----------



## daniiela (Nov 22, 2006)

hola soy nueva en este foro lo que pasa esque estoy armando un proyecto de una casa inteligente pero para hacer correr una puerte necesito el motor alguien me puede ayudar para hacer un programa que funcione con borland c para que corra el motor por favor ayudenme .........


----------



## Eduardo de Carvalho (Abr 24, 2007)

Mer...   en primer lugar debes determinar la fuerza que necesita tu sistema para el movi miento para despues determinar el motor PP a usar. La mejor forma de controlar los motores PP es con integrados especificos que son de bajo coste L297 y L298. En la web encontraras los data y su aplicación.


----------



## Eduardo de Carvalho (Abr 24, 2007)

Daniiela.... no se nada de programación en borland C pero si se de automatismos...
Pasame algun otro dato asi te ayudo en tu proyecto


----------

